# Bussey Combatives: Knife Defense #1



## MJS (Mar 30, 2011)

[yt]-1nyV_ZtHQ0[/yt]

Posting this for discussion. Thoughts?


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 30, 2011)

Ah, Bob's group. 

Overall, not too bad, there's a fair understanding of reality that is not too common, however there are still a few issues that I'd have some problems with (the reverse "ice-pick" grip only for "skilled" attackers, for instance). In terms of the attack itself, the distance was rather large, which would indicate a more "attack of advantage", meaning that it is not a pre-meditated attack, and is more of a "crime of passion". There were some issues with the grip itself (the thumb on the right hand gave a rather large gap in the hold), and the immediate responce from a knifeman would not be to suddenly use the other weapons at hand (non-knife hand, kicks, knees, headbutt etc), they would come up after an attempt to regain the knife. So that would need to be counted for in the technique (it was mentioned, but not trained, at least not in that clip).

The control points are spot on, as well as the mindset of wearing a lower-damage cut to save a nastier, or more lethal injury. The take down was not something I'd advise, for a number of reasons, but primarily because Dave there nearly skewers his own leg each and every time he does it. There are much safer methods to achieve the same result, if that's really what they want to do.

All told, pretty decent, but a few problems. Oh, and I can see a lot of Bob coming out in Dave there, which is always fun to see!


----------



## MJS (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Chris! 

For the most part, I thought the tech was pretty solid.  I like the idea of control, and this is something that I've said myself, many times.  IMO, many times, people tend to focus more on a disarm, rather than the control.  The way he was controlling the arm, is just like what we see with Karl Tanswell, and the RedZone stuff.

What I didn't like was when he went to the ground.  Of course, if you have to go down with the guy, then so be it, but IMO, you better have good control, otherwise, you're potentially putting yourself in a very bad position.  Furthermore, I wish that he was more cautious with the control, when he was on the ground.  That blade was very close to his leg.  If you dont have good control, that guy could start cutting.


----------



## K-man (Apr 4, 2011)

Coincidently I participated in a 6 hour unarmed vs knife workshop at the weekend. We trained a similar scenario but with a leg sweep to take down rather than the one shown. The one shown is relying a lot on strength. Personally I would like to see some head shots, fists or elbows before worrying about taking the knife. Again, in this scenario, he would have a lot of trouble with that disarm against a stronger opponent. 
I think they are teaching that type of take down because it is simple and easy to teach. The ones I teach are slightly more complex leading into armbars but after training for a while, they flow. The opportunity for two versions of arm bar appear at the 4.00 mark in the video, one over the shoulder with the left arm, or across the chest basically from the position shown. Either way, I'm going to slip in several strikes at that point. :asian:


----------



## ATACX GYM (Apr 5, 2011)

Robert Bussey and Bussey Combatives=YAY!!


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 6, 2011)

K-man said:


> Coincidently I participated in a 6 hour unarmed vs knife workshop at the weekend. We trained a similar scenario but with a leg sweep to take down rather than the one shown. The one shown is relying a lot on strength. Personally I would like to see some head shots, fists or elbows before worrying about taking the knife. Again, in this scenario, he would have a lot of trouble with that disarm against a stronger opponent.
> I think they are teaching that type of take down because it is simple and easy to teach. The ones I teach are slightly more complex leading into armbars but after training for a while, they flow. The opportunity for two versions of arm bar appear at the 4.00 mark in the video, one over the shoulder with the left arm, or across the chest basically from the position shown. Either way, I'm going to slip in several strikes at that point. :asian:


 
Hey, K-Man, was that the Integrated Combat Systems workshop (Peter Sciarra)? I was hoping to get to that, but work interfered unfortunately. How was it? There were a number of things I saw in the videos that had me less than convinced, but the approach seemed to have a fair bit going for it as well.


----------



## K-man (Apr 6, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> Hey, K-Man, was that the Integrated Combat Systems workshop (Peter Sciarra)? I was hoping to get to that, but work interfered unfortunately. How was it? There were a number of things I saw in the videos that had me less than convinced, but the approach seemed to have a fair bit going for it as well.


 Yes, it was. I've sent you a pm.  :asian:


----------

